# Gains: First test only cycle vrs first Nandrolone cycle



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morning,

So I was wondering, seems everyone says that the results you get from your first test only cycle will be the best gains you get from any cycle since it's the first time your body has seen gear. Well Nandrolone is 5 times more anabolic than testosterone and is known as the greatest Bulker there is. So wouldn't the first time your body gets a 12 to 16 week exposure to nand produce the best reaults? The late great brother bundy (RIP Bro Bundy) once said that deca/test/dbol is the cycle that builds frames, well if your first cycle will always be your best y wouldn't that be the cycle to build frames. Anyway let me know how gains went in your first test only cycle vrs first Nandy cycle


EDIT: to be clear, comparing first ever test cycle vrs your first ever cycle that included nand. This is assuming your first cycle did not include nand. My wording above wasn't as clear as it should have been


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 24, 2015)

Because there is no need to complicate things on your first shot.

Having a test cycle prior to running nandro will not inhibit your gains.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 24, 2015)

Cycling is a learning process.  You need to run one compound the first time.  You can up the dosage or add another compound the second time.  

In the first cycle you learn how your body responds to test, which is the base of all cycles, and learn how to manage estradiol.  In the second cycle you will then be able to attribute any issues to the new conpound/higher dosage.  

Don't be in such a rush.  Go through the learning process and enjoy it.  Savor it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 24, 2015)

Listen to me on team natty 

Take it slow don't worry about it. Enjoy the small cycles. Enjoying pinning 1-2 ml 2x a week. 

Before you know it you're ****ing pinning 5ml eod. Like a human pin cushion ... Having to buy vials by the pallet just for one cycle .... 

And you wanna listen to Bundy?
That ****er never weighed over 200lbs


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 24, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Listen to me on team natty
> 
> Take it slow don't worry about it. Enjoy the small cycles. Enjoying pinning 1-2 ml 2x a week.
> 
> ...



1.Im pretty sure bundy never condoned nor said your first cycle should be test/deca/dbol. Mcduffy was just asking about the cycle as a first not that bundy told him to do it
2. It's easy to talk shit when that person isn't around to defend themselves... Isn't it?
3. He had his problems just like the rest of us and he was a founding member so show some respect


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2015)

Test only for a first cycle is highly recommended and standard issue. Take the opportunity to see how your body will react to exogenous testosterone as a stand alone. Get the blood work, master the side effects and get a feel for what it's going to do for you. Running it stand alone will cut out the guess work of what is what.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 24, 2015)

Go with just test you will have plenty of time to run them together. My first cycle was a test only cycle and I got great results with a "good frame". NAND will shut you down much worse than test so for a first cycle I say test only is common protocol for a first cycle. You can even do a dbol and test but leave the nand out also you want to see how your body reacts to different compounds everyone is different.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2015)

Bundy ran that cycle and weighed 205. 

He has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## HDH (Jul 24, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> So I was wondering, seems everyone says that the results you get from your first test only cycle will be the best gains you get from any cycle since it's the first time your body has seen gear. Well Nandrolone is 5 times more anabolic than testosterone and is known as the greatest Bulker there is. So wouldn't the first time your body gets a 12 to 16 week exposure to nand produce the best reaults? The late great brother bundy (RIP Bro Bundy) once said that deca/test/dbol is the cycle that builds frames, well if your first cycle will always be your best y wouldn't that be the cycle to build frames. Anyway let me know how gains went in your first test only cycle vrs first Nandy cycle



Because there is no need to run anything else. You're first cycle is the best and a test only cycle will give you all you're looking for as long as the gear is good and you know how to grow without it.

Time, consistency and patients will build frames.

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2015)

My second cycle was much better than my first. You make what you want out of your cycles.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 24, 2015)

I wouldn't label Deca as the best bulker there is. Test is king. That's all there is to it


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> So I was wondering, seems everyone says that the results you get from your first test only cycle will be the best gains you get from any cycle since it's the first time your body has seen gear. Well Nandrolone is 5 times more anabolic than testosterone and is known as the greatest Bulker there is. So wouldn't the first time your body gets a 12 to 16 week exposure to nand produce the best reaults? The late great brother bundy (RIP Bro Bundy) once said that deca/test/dbol is the cycle that builds frames, well if your first cycle will always be your best y wouldn't that be the cycle to build frames. Anyway let me know how gains went in your first test only cycle vrs first Nandy cycle



Hummmmm..... i think people are misunderstanding my question. So for my first cycle i did test only and had very good gains, i am now doing my first nandrolone and test cycle and in my mind i dont see why i can't have same gains from my first nand & test cycle as i had from my first test cycle. I am comparing teh results from first ever steroid cycle of just testosterone, vrs your first cycle that includes nand (not a first ever steroid cycle using nand). I know that would be a bad idea, for my first cycle the company i bought the test from sent me 2 free deca 10ml vials. i knew not to use them. man people get fired up around here lol

Re-reading my post I see I should have made this clearer. God why cant people just know what i'm thinking!!!


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My second cycle was much better than my first. You make what you want out of your cycles.



What compounds did you use on your second? I know compounds used does not determine the results, but they do play a factor


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> 1.Im pretty sure bundy never condoned nor said your first cycle should be test/deca/dbol. Mcduffy was just asking about the cycle as a first not that bundy told him to do it
> 2. It's easy to talk shit when that person isn't around to defend themselves... Isn't it?
> 3. He had his problems just like the rest of us and he was a founding member so show some respect


long live the dead!!! RIP BB


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so confused on the question here.

1. Yes test only should be the first cycle. 

2. I ran sust/deca my first cycle and sust/var my 2nd cycle... Go figure.

3. Test only vs test/deca on your first cycle? Doesn't matter what cycle number you are on. You should see more gains from test/deca vs test only. 

4. The whole point here is that test only should be your first cycle because you are seeing how your body is going to react to the least volatile compound.  Also test should be ran with every cycle therefore if it is gunna be the base compound you Vetter know how you react to it. 

Some people can't handle high test so they keep test low and run other compounds higher. 
I believe everyone can run test. It's natural in all our bodies.... But some people have horrible to different esters or to high of a dose 

Others can't handle other compounds but can handle test so they keep other compounds low and test high...or not run other compounds all together.

And for the record I liked Bundy. I sent that **** a California brownie. But as far as cycle advice Idk if I could trust everything he said.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 24, 2015)

The only compound I blast is Test. I run Deca for joint comfort only between 150-250 usually. I'll blast Test anywhere from 500-800 (I did run Anavar for 5 weeks once) then go back to my TRT dose at 250 mg a week. I'm not a pro athlete, so for me running multiple compounds is not worth it. But, to each his own, if you want to run multiple compounds do it wisely and keep track of your BP. Good luck dude.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 24, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> 3. Test only vs test/deca on your first cycle? Doesn't matter what cycle number you are on. You should see more gains from test/deca vs test only.




So a character named John Doe hires POB to do his training and spongy for his diet for his first ever cycle that is test only. He then does a proper PCT and decides to Hire POB and Spongy to help with his second ever cycle of nand plus test.

Which cycle produces better results, the first cycle of test only or the second cycle of test nand? training and diet are ideal and optimal for both cycles.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 24, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Hummmmm..... i think people are misunderstanding my question. So for my first cycle i did test only and had very good gains, i am now doing my first nandrolone and test cycle and in my mind i dont see why i can't have same gains from my first nand & test cycle as i had from my first test cycle. I am comparing teh results from first ever steroid cycle of just testosterone, vrs your first cycle that includes nand (not a first ever steroid cycle using nand). I know that would be a bad idea, for my first cycle the company i bought the test from sent me 2 free deca 10ml vials. i knew not to use them. man people get fired up around here lol
> 
> Re-reading my post I see I should have made this clearer. God why cant people just know what i'm thinking!!!



Incremental gains become increasingly more difficult.  The first 20lbs is easier than the next 20lbs and the next 20lbs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> What compounds did you use on your second? I know compounds used does not determine the results, but they do play a factor



Test, tren, and anavar


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Incremental gains become increasingly more difficult.  The first 20lbs is easier than the next 20lbs and the next 20lbs.



^^^^ this

10char


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 24, 2015)

I stand corrected. 

Thank you fellow panda bear


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> So a character named John Doe hires POB to do his training and spongy for his diet for his first ever cycle that is test only. He then does a proper PCT and decides to Hire POB and Spongy to help with his second ever cycle of nand plus test.
> 
> Which cycle produces better results, the first cycle of test only or the second cycle of test nand? training and diet are ideal and optimal for both cycles.


You won't be able to compare the two. Having professional training and diet help plus the gear will blow your mind.

As for the original question you most certainly have better gains with the deca.  People tend to say their first cycle was their best is because it was their first. It was love at first pin. To go from natty gains of like 10lbs per year to 10 pounds in 12 weeks makes it special.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 25, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Hummmmm..... i think people are misunderstanding my question. So for my first cycle i did test only and had very good gains, i am now doing my first nandrolone and test cycle and in my mind i dont see why i can't have same gains from my first nand & test cycle as i had from my first test cycle. I am comparing teh results from first ever steroid cycle of just testosterone, vrs your first cycle that includes nand (not a first ever steroid cycle using nand). I know that would be a bad idea, for my first cycle the company i bought the test from sent me 2 free deca 10ml vials. i knew not to use them. man people get fired up around here lol
> 
> Re-reading my post I see I should have made this clearer. God why cant people just know what i'm thinking!!!



You lil dickens you and your trick thread title.


----------

